# Comment récupérer données d'une machine virtuelle?



## Spookky55 (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous! 
Je vous expose mon problème : je disposais d'un Macbook sous lequel tournait un Windows XP avec Parallels Desktop, souci, mon Macbook vient de rendre l'âme...
J'ai donc démonté le disque dur de mon MB que j'ai mis dans un boitier externe et que j'ai réussi à explorer grâce à Macdrive. 
Ma question est, comment faire pour récupérer et explorer les disques virtuels Windows XP afin de pouvoir récupérer les données qu'il y avait dedans. 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse !


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2013)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, Parrallels créé de gros fichiers qui correspondent à tes machines virtuelles. Il faut juste les retrouver, les copier/coller (de préférence) et les ouvrir avec Parrallels.


----------



## Spookky55 (11 Septembre 2013)

Impossible de les lires sur une machine Windows ??


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2013)

Spookky55 a dit:


> Impossible de les lires sur une machine Windows ??



C'est un format propriétaire compressé. Sous VMware, ce sont des fichiers .vmdk impossible a lire autrement qu'avec le logiciel. C'est surement la même chose avec Parallels dans un autre format d'extension.


----------



## Spookky55 (11 Septembre 2013)

Ok! Bon bah je vais essayé de me débrouiller pour trouver un Mac est tenter de récupérer ces fichus fichiers ! 
Je vous remercie en tout cas! 
A plus tard !


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2013)

Regarde à la limite si VirtualBox ne pourrait pas les lire (après potentiellement une p'tite conversion, et en gardant toujours l'original de Parrallels en cas de soucis).


----------



## edd72 (11 Septembre 2013)

Sous OSX, il existe Parallels Mounter:


----------



## Spookky55 (12 Septembre 2013)

En explorant un peu plus profondément le contenue du disque dur, j'ai finalement réussi à retrouver les fichiers qu'il me fallait! Il était sous " I:\Users\_nom d'utilisateur_\Documents\Données utilisateurs Microsoft\Pièces jointes enregistrées
Ca parait bidon vu comme ça mais je les avais pas vu sur le coup :mouais:
Enfin bref, je suis sauvé! Merci à tous pour vos réponse !


----------

